
The web looks like shit - ColinWright
https://theoutline.com/post/1165/the-web-looks-like-shit?zd=1&zi=fkpaihj4
======
megamindbrian2
Been thinking this for a while. I've captured bugs using screen shots. And
then reported those bugs using Twitter because there is no other way to attach
images to support. (Especially using Microsoft support channels) what a mess
to have to use Twitter to report bugs because the bug report are so obfuscated
from the user.

When I see a job description that says "someone who loves good design" and
then they force me to upload my resume, I laugh and give up applying for the
job. The internet sucks pretty much all around and I am taking time off from
it.

A few good things still left to ruin: * The search box in the middle of
Googles homepage (somehow this still works as expected). * Being able to see a
history of activity when every site switch to "App" mode * Buying stuff online
still works * Still able to talk to people online (choice of hundreds of
platforms) * Finding roommates (choice of few platforms) * Playing fortnight

If we could focus on screwing up those last few uses then it will be entirely
and utterly useless. Get to it!!

